# Arduino-Powered Candy Vending Machine



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

MAKE Magazine published this article about making an automatic candy vending machine. It's very fun.

http://makezine.com/projects/build-an-arduino-powered-candy-vending-machine/


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is a candy machine that I did:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42336&highlight=halloween+candy+machine


----------

